# Did some testing yesterday.



## PalmRoyale (Nov 12, 2016)

So Thursday we finished 2 boats and the next 2 ones will arrive sometime next week. Because of this it was a slow day yesterday at work so it was the perfect time to do some tests. My fellow shipwrights stop at the King 1200 even though we now have a Sigma 6000 for everyone to use. They claim finishing on the Sigma in unnecessary and doesn't do anything for edge retention. The testing we did was we did 2 old Stanley Bailey hand planes and a couple of Stanley Fatmax chisels. I sharpened one of the plane blades and 2 of the chisels but instead of stopping at the Sigma 6000 I took it a step further and I finished on my unidentified high grit jnat (it's somewhere in the 10.000 range). One of the guys sharpened a plane blade and 2 chisels on the King 1200 and stopped there. We now had exactly the same plane blades and chisels with the only difference being at what level they were finished. Next we took a piece Oak, Teak and Cherry and started planing. Not surprisingly the blade I sharpened did much better. It stayed sharp 2-3 times longer. Next up was chopping some mortises in Oak. The chisels sharpened on the King 1200 managed to do 2 mortises while the chisels finished on my unidentified jnat managed to hold up for 4 mortises. They always thought I was crazy for finishing on a high grit stone (I usually stop at the Sigma 6000) but the results are undeniable. Mind you this is with simple, cheap Stanley steel. My PM-V11 plane blade and A2/O1 chisels stay sharp even longer.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 13, 2016)

Like to see some pictures of boats you are working on


----------



## niwaki-boy (Nov 13, 2016)

keithsaltydog said:


> Like to see some pictures of boats you are working on




Absolutely pics!! With lots of flotsam and jetsam around please!:bliss:


----------



## Lars (Nov 13, 2016)

Why would you finish on a jnat, when the other guys only have access to a SS6K? Makes the test less useful for them I think..

Unless you were just showing off..

Lars


----------



## PalmRoyale (Nov 13, 2016)

They have access to a Sigma 6000 but they don't use it. They kept claiming the King 1200 is more than enough. The purpose of the test was to see what an even higher grit finish does for edge retention. Like I said in the opening post, I usually stop at the Sigma 6000. I only use my jnat (or coticule) for when I'm doing very fine work.

And you guys are in luck. It just so happens I took some pics of the interior for my girlfriend after the final coat of varnish had dried.
Album
And this is a pic of the whole boat. (Not the one we just finished but the same model)


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks What kind of wood are you using for the interior. Also type of motor & is she single or twin screws?


----------



## jmgray (Nov 13, 2016)

I would think it be a better test ii 1 person sharpened all the chisel and planes to eliminate the chance that 1 person is a more skilled sharpened also.


----------



## niwaki-boy (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks for the pics, nice work!


----------



## PalmRoyale (Nov 13, 2016)

keithsaltydog said:


> Thanks What kind of wood are you using for the interior. Also type of motor & is she single or twin screws?


It's a Cherry interior. The engine is a Vetus M4.45 diesel engine and she has one screw.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 13, 2016)

PM, you and your co-workers should check this out...

[video=youtube;v3Ad6tBdLbM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3Ad6tBdLbM[/video]


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 14, 2016)

Those Japanese block planes really work well:eyebrow:


----------



## PalmRoyale (Nov 14, 2016)

The other shipwrights are now also using the Sigma 6000. Nice to know I'm not all that crazy :biggrin:


----------



## PalmRoyale (Nov 16, 2016)

Ready for transport to the Berlin Boat Show.


----------



## niwaki-boy (Nov 16, 2016)

Beautiful boat and really gorgeous interior! Nice nice nice:thumbsup:


----------

